# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπερα και απο εμενα!!!

## ChazyChaz

Γειά σε όλουσ!!! Είμαι η Αγάπη, είμαι 23 χρονών μένω Θεσσαλονίκη και μεσα στο ΣΚ περιμένω το μπατζάκι μου!!!! Είχα πριν εναν χρόνο ενα ζευγαράκι ήμερα λοβάκια αλλά μου πέθαναν... και είπα να πάρω ενα καινούργιο μέλος μόνο του γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτι απο τότε που έφερα το θυλικό λοβάκι αγριέψαν πολύ και τα δυο και τσιμπούσαν και δεν ήθελαν να μπουνε στο κλουβί! Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα και φωτογραφίες απο το κλουβί να μου πείτε τί να βάλω τί χρειάζεται κλπ. Κάθε συμβουλή δεκτή απο το πώς να χειριστώ το πουλάκι μέχρι την διακόσμηση του κλουβιού!

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθες! ! !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς μας ήρθες αγάπη και με το καλό να δεχτείς το νέο σου φιλαράκι που από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται πολύ ζουζούνι!! Ό,τι χρειαστείς είμαστε εδώ για να σε συμβουλέψουμε!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες , ομορφούλι πουλάκι ... να το δεχτείς και να το χαρείς .

----------


## Flifliki

Καλώς ήρθες! Είναι πολύ ομορφουλι!

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς μας ήρθες στην παρέα! Με το καλό και ο ερχομός του νέου παπαγαλομέλους  :Happy:

----------


## ChazyChaz

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Λοιπόν έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις! Αυριο θα πάω να του πάρω πράγματα γιατί αυτά που είχα στο κλουβί ήταν παλιά και σκουριασμένα. Θέλω να βγάλω τις ταίστρες τις πλαστικές που είχε μέσα το κλουβί και να πάρω άλλες αυτές τις μεταλλικές. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την μια σαν ποτήτστα; Η πρέπει να είναι η κλασσική που έχουν όλατα κλουβιά; Απο παιχνιδάκια αποφεύγω αυτά που έχουν σχοινιά; Υπόστρωμα άμμου να του πάρω; Η να βάζω εφημερίδες (το κλουβί δεν έχει στον πάτο σχάρα). Γενικά πόσες πα΄τηθρες να βάλω περίπου και σε τί διαταξη είναι καλύτερα;

----------


## Esmi

Λοιπόν ας προσπαθήσω να σου λύσω μια μια τις απορίες! Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βάζεις εκεί νερό αρκεί να το καθαρίζεις βρίσκεται και αυτό συχνά! Τώρα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πάνω σε αυτό, είναι μεγάλο το μπολακι; Σε ρωτάω γιατί αν χωράει μέσα μπορεί να το βλέπει και σαν μπανιέρα και αν το κάνει αυτό δεν θα ήταν καλό να πίνει από εκεί που μπαίνει όλο μέσα..
Επίσης, προτιμώ την εφημερίδα σαν υπόστρωμα για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.. είναι λίγο κακό που δεν έχει σχάρα το κλουβί, γιατί μπορεί να κατεβαίνει και να γυροφερνει στις κουτσουλιές του πάνω. 
Τώρα αναφορικά με τις πατηθρες, δεν υπάρχει στανταρ αριθμός που πρέπει να βάλεις. Απλώς να μην είναι τόσες ώστε να πουμπώσει το κλουβί. Τι μέγεθος έχει το κλουβί μπορείς να μας το δείξεις;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## freemax

Καλώς μας ήρθες Αγάπη !

----------


## ChazyChaz

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσεις και το καλοσορισμα!Θα ψάξω ότι πιο μικρό σε μεταλλική ποτηστρα για να του βάζω το νερο! Το κλουβί είναι αυτο στην τελευταία φωτο που είχα μέσα τα δυο λοβακια

----------


## ChazyChaz

Αυρό είναι το κλουβάκι του παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω καθάριζα χθες το κλουβί και οι κουτσουλιες απο τα προηγούμενα δεν έχουν βγει πως τις βγάζω; Τα έτριψα με σύρμα αλλά πάλι δεν βγαίνουν

----------


## mariann@

Μούλιασμα σε βραστό νερό με ξύδι δοκίμασες; Βεβαιώσου ότι το έχεις απολυμάνει πολύ καλά πριν μπει το νέο πουλάκι μέσα..

----------


## ChazyChaz

Α ωραια! Θα το βαλω το απογευμα σε ζεστο νερο με ξυδι ευχαριστω!

----------


## ChazyChaz

Tου πήρα αυτά και θα παραγγείλω και μια ταιστρα μεταλλική γιατί δεν βρήκα μικρή και θα του πάρω και ενα παιχνιδάκι έχω κρατήσει και την κούνια απο τα προηγούμενα πουλάκια. Χρειάζεται κάτ άλλο;

----------


## ChazyChaz

Και μόλις του παρήγγειλα και αυτά

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια προετοιμασία! Πολύ χαίρομαι που οργανώνεσαι πριν αποκτήσεις το μικρούλι, τα κάνεις με τη σωστή σειρά!  :Happy:  

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό να λείπει, είναι ένα σουπιοκόκκαλο!

----------


## ChazyChaz

> Τέλεια προετοιμασία! Πολύ χαίρομαι που οργανώνεσαι πριν αποκτήσεις το μικρούλι, τα κάνεις με τη σωστή σειρά!  
> 
> Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό να λείπει, είναι ένα σουπιοκόκκαλο!


 Ναι όντως το σκέφτηκα και εγώ μετά θα πάω α΄θριο να πάρω και κεχρί. Απο βιταμίνες μέταλλα κλπ να του πάρω κάτι;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν του έχεις μία καλή διατροφή με σπόρους και λαχανικά και τον βλέπει ο ήλιος έστω 10 λεπτά τη μέρα, δεν χρειάζεται επιπλέον συμπληρώματα  :Happy:

----------


## ChazyChaz

Α τελεια!!!! ευχαριστω! Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Εβγαλα τις ταιστρες και εχουν μείνει τα καπάκια που πιάνουν στο κλουβί υπάρχει κάτι σε μεταλλικό "καπάκι" της ιδιας φιλοσοφίας να βάλω για να μην έχω τα πλαστικά;

----------


## tasos666

η Dettol έχει ενα αντιβακτηριδιακό να τα καθαρίζεις κάθε  τόσο όλα τα σιμπραγαλα

----------


## ChazyChaz

Τα έκανα όλα με ξίδι και σαπούνι και είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα τώρα!

----------


## ChazyChaz

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Τι mutation είναι ξέρουμε; (το άσπρο) (Μπορεί το θέμα να μεταφεθρεί στην κατηγορία γνωρίστε μας τους φτερετούς σας φίλουςμήπως για να μην ανοίγω άλλο όταν έρθει; )

----------


## ChazyChaz

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, μετά από καιρό είπα να ξαναγράψω στο φόρουμ. Τελευταία φορά είχα πάρει ένα αρσενικό ρινγκνεκ από έναν εκτροφέα στην Αθήνα αλλά αναγκάστηκα να το δώσω πίσω γιατί η κατάσταση πήγαινε ότι το κακό στο χειρότερο. Το είχα ένα μήνα το πουλί και δεν είχε κάνει καμία πρόοδο δεν ήθελε ούτε από κοντά του να περνάω, μόλις πήγαινα δίπλα στο κλουβί φοβάται και πετούσε σαν τρελό, το άφηνα να ανεβαίνει πάνω στο κλουβί και να κάθετε και καθώς είχε κομμένα φτερά προσπαθούσε να πετάξει δεν μπρουσα έπεφτε πάνω στα έπιπλα και όταν πήγαινα να το πιάσω με δάγκωνε παρά πολύ δυνατά σε σημείο να μου αφήνει σημάδια και να με γεμίζει μελανιές. Το πουλί ήταν ήμερο είπε π εκτροφέας... δεν ξέρω εάν έκανα εγώ κάτι η αν απλά με κορόιδα εν τελεί. Είμαι σε μια φάση όπου θέλω να παρω κάποιο παπαγαλάκι αλλά έχω τρομοκρατηθεί από την τελευταία μου επαφή. Έχω βρει έναν πολύ αξιόλογο εκτροφέα και αν αποφασίσω να προβώ σε αγορά θα γίνει μετά από επίσκεψη στον χώρο έτσι ώστε μα δω και εγώ η ίδια πρώτα την συμπεριφορά του πουλιού... Τι θα με συμβουλεύεται εσείς;

----------

